# Help with port mapping on airport express,,,



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't get rid of my yellow smiley faces on Azureus.

What port should I be using in Azureus, it keeps telling me that my computer refused the connection.

What ports exactly should I be forwarding in airport express? I tried ports 6881 through 6889 but I'm still yellow.


thnx


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just switch to Transmission:
Transmission

You won't have to worry about port mapping anymore.


----------



## Johnny Melano (Jan 26, 2004)

Transmission is awesome, I would switch to that before playing with port mapping.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

smellybook said:


> I can't get rid of my yellow smiley faces on Azureus.
> 
> What port should I be using in Azureus, it keeps telling me that my computer refused the connection.
> 
> ...


One other thing you'll want to check is that your firewall allows your chosen port through. I had the same problem and was almost ready to pitch the router when I remembered. Highly embarrassing ^_^;> Not certain about Azureus, but I know that Transmission and some other torrent clients have a checkbox that allows for automatic port assignment, but unless you have a Plug-n-Play router this doesn't work and can be a real security problem.

It should be straightforward to port-forward any Apple router. The only time it gets tricky is if your computer receives its IP address dynamically. If it's a fixed IP, there shouldn't be any issues.

Oh, you may want to choose ports other than 6881-6889, not because they're bad, but again because of the security thing. It's a minor point since so far nothing has managed to make its way into OSX with any effectiveness, but I've got my router logging thousands of pings a week from other IPs aiming specifically at those (and other common) ports. Choosing something over the 10,000 range works.

Basically have Azureus (or whatever torrent client you choose), your firewall, and your router all set to the same port. Not sure about the client software, but the router and firewall can have multiple ports and a range of ports opened.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*OMG, I can't thank you enough ,,,*

Transmission is awesome! I went from 32 days to 1 day remaining.



Thanks,


----------

